# Any SigOps in Edmonton ?



## DigitalCurrents (20 Aug 2007)

Hello, 

I'm currently doing my QL3 in Kingston and they're asking me about my posting preference.  
Are there any SigOps in Edmonton here?  Do all Edmonton Sigs get attached to 1 CMBG?  
What is the work like (day-to-day and deployed) ?
Can I rent single quarters at the base?

Thank you,
DC


----------



## MikeL (20 Aug 2007)

If you get posted to Edmonton, chances are you will be posted to 1 HQ&Sigs. But there is also the chance of getting posted into one of the other units there aswell.

An yes, you can get Single Quarters(Barracks) on the base.


As for the rest of your questions, I can't answer since I've never been posted there, let alone be in a HQ&Sigs unit.


----------



## Jager (28 Aug 2007)

There are several units that you can be posted to, Such as 1 PPCLI, 3 PPCLI, and I'm sure that there are many more.

I'll go look at the 'list' (APS 08/09 I believe)

DR Vacant  C-P  EDMONTON, AB  1 Svc Bn  SIG OP  
Vacant Position   
  
IS OP/DVR Vacant  C-P  EDMONTON, AB  1 CMBG HQ & Sig Sqn  SIG OP  
Vacant Position   
  
FC/IS OP/D Vacant  C-P  EDMONTON, AB  1 CMBG HQ & Sig Sqn  SIG OP  
Vacant Position   
  
SIG OP Vacant  C-P  EDMONTON, AB  1 PPCLI  SIG OP  
Vacant Position   
  
SIG OP/DVR Vacant  C-P  EDMONTON, AB  1 Svc Bn  SIG OP  
Vacant Position   
  
COMM/DVR Vacant  C-P  EDMONTON, AB  LDSH  SIG OP  
Vacant Position   
  
 Title Opening  Rank  Location  Unit  MOS 

DVR Vacant  C-P  EDMONTON, AB  1 CMBG HQ & Sig Sqn  SIG OP  
Vacant Position   
  
SIG OP Vacant  C-P  EDMONTON, AB  1 CMBG HQ & Sig Sqn  SIG OP  
Vacant Position   
  
DVR Vacant  C-P  EDMONTON, AB  1 CMBG HQ & Sig Sqn  SIG OP  
Vacant Position   
  
DVR Vacant  C-P  EDMONTON, AB  1 CMBG HQ & Sig Sqn  SIG OP  
Vacant Position   
  
SIG OP Vacant  C-P  EDMONTON, AB  1 CMBG HQ & Sig Sqn  SIG OP  
Vacant Position   
  
IS OP Vacant  C-P  EDMONTON, AB  1 CER  SIG OP  
Vacant Position   
  
IS OP Vacant  C-P  EDMONTON, AB  3 PPCLI  SIG OP  
Vacant Position   
  
COMM/DVR Vacant  C-P  EDMONTON, AB  3 PPCLI  SIG OP  
Vacant Position   
  
IS OP Vacant  C-P  EDMONTON, AB  1 PPCLI  SIG OP  
Vacant Position   
  
IS OP/DVR Vacant  C-P  EDMONTON, AB  1 CMBG HQ & Sig Sqn  SIG OP  
Vacant Position   
  
 Title Opening  Rank  Location  Unit  MOS 

IS OP Vacant  C-P  EDMONTON, AB  1 PPCLI  SIG OP  
Vacant Position   
  
SIG OP Vacant  C-P  EDMONTON, AB  1 PPCLI  SIG OP  
Vacant Position   

A decient seletion of posibile positions


----------



## Bintheredunthat (4 Sep 2007)

Personally, I thought all your QL3 instructors ever asked for was which base you wanted to be posted to - BUT, good on you for looking at the possibility of going to a non Sigs unit.  The least they can say is no.  And sometimes - just sometimes, you get what you want.

In my opinion, it's a double edged sword though:

Pros

1) You might get some good valuable experience working with slightly less supervision as there are less Sig Ops at other units.  You stand to mature quickly if you are capable of excelling at your job.
2)  It's very easy to shine when you are one of few - rather than one of many.

Cons

1) It's possible that you might be loaded on courses less often than your QL3 counterparts at HQ & Sigs.  Not always the case, but because the bulk of new systems (Satellite, Tacnet, etc.) are at the HQ, you won't be highest on the list for this training.  Depends on how proactive your supervisors are.  I've heard of some people who did lots of courses with their unit - however not one of them was comms related......which doesn't help your career as much as comms courses.
2) Sometimes it's better to learn first off how the Brigade works before learning the other units.  Of course things change and some might believe it's the other way around.

Good luck - and be sure to share where you'll be shipped off to before your grad.

Maybe we'll be talking to each other OTA soon.

Bin


----------



## JBP (14 Oct 2007)

Any update on those positions that are availible/open to brand new Sigs coming off thier 3's as of Jan 29th 2008???


----------

